# 45 Gallon Stocking



## rainysparadigm (Dec 13, 2007)

I have set up and cycled a 45 gallon aquarium. Currently there's a snail and a few guppies swimming around in there, but I'm looking to start stocking the tank. I do not want an aggressive community, since I've had those before. No fun.

Being a 45 gallon, the guppies and such get lost pretty easily  I was thinking about setting up Angelfish. Anything I should know about keeping Angelfish? Mostly people seem to advise having a breeding pair and taking the rest back to the store. I am not interested in breeding so is it possible to keep a few angelfish together peacefully? How many would you advise in a 45 gallon if it were to be exclusively Angelfish? I have kept cichlids before and know they get crowded easily.

I also know the big fish eat little fish rule and will keep all neon tetras etc out of the tank. What about Bamboo shrimp? I love those, is it possible to keep them with Angelfish? Is it possible to keep Butterfly fish with Angelfish? I know Butterflies eat or nip anything that goes to the surface but I'm not sure it would try to fight an Angelfish?

I've found loaches and catfish to be rather unentertaining in the past even when kept in schools so I'd like to shy away from them. What about dwarf frogs with Angelfish?

I'm researching on Google but everyone has contradicting information so I'd rather get it from people that have kept these before. I know theres exceptions to rules however but a general idea would be great.

I'm really just interested in keeping Angelfish and possible shrimp, frogs, snails. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks 

//

:fish:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Angels and bamboo shrimp actually do work as long as the angels are smaller and the shrimp have time to grow, the bamboo shrimp also need a spot that has a current because they are filter feeders. To avoid agression or pairing off between the angels you'll need to get atleast 4 or maybe 5. Frogs will be fine with angels as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

rainysparadigm said:


> I have set up and cycled a 45 gallon aquarium. Currently there's a snail and a few guppies swimming around in there, but I'm looking to start stocking the tank. I do not want an aggressive community, since I've had those before. No fun.
> 
> Being a 45 gallon, the guppies and such get lost pretty easily  I was thinking about setting up Angelfish. Anything I should know about keeping Angelfish? Mostly people seem to advise having a breeding pair and taking the rest back to the store. I am not interested in breeding so is it possible to keep a few angelfish together peacefully? How many would you advise in a 45 gallon if it were to be exclusively Angelfish? I have kept cichlids before and know they get crowded easily.


Angelfish are not that peaceful....especially when you have more than one of them. Its kind of hit or miss as far as them getting along. Yes, the aggression gets spread out when you have a big group of them, but a 45g does not have enough room for 4-5 full grown Angels IMO. And even then, they aren't guaranteed to get along.

Also, the Angelfish may nip at the guppies fins. They can be nippy towards some fish.

If you want to try Angelfish though, I'd suggest just getting one. It won't get lonely and you won't have to worry about breeding or added aggression that you get from a group. If you buy it small, keep in mind it will grow, close to the size of your palm (including fins), so don't worry about it being small.

If you take the guppies out and just have Angelfish, you may be able to get away with 4. But, its not guaranteed....they are all different and you may still have some pairing off. The best way to avoid this IMO is just keeping 1 in a community.



> I also know the big fish eat little fish rule and will keep all neon tetras etc out of the tank. What about Bamboo shrimp? I love those, is it possible to keep them with Angelfish? Is it possible to keep Butterfly fish with Angelfish? I know Butterflies eat or nip anything that goes to the surface but I'm not sure it would try to fight an Angelfish?


Even if the Angelfish doesn't eat the Bamboo (if its too large), it might pick at the shrimp. If you have enough hiding spots, it could possibly work. I personally wouldn't try it though.

I'm not sure about the Butterflyfish.....it could possibly work.



> I've found loaches and catfish to be rather unentertaining in the past even when kept in schools so I'd like to shy away from them. What about dwarf frogs with Angelfish?


Dwarf frogs can be challenging to feed. I'd expect Angelfish to outcompete them for food very fast. Don't keep the frogs with them.

I suggest getting a single Angel and having a school of something.......get a large school (~20 or so) along with some type of bottom dweller. Rummynose tetras are excellent, tight schoolers and would be big enough not to get eaten (just don't get a big angel and small Rummies). Full grown they will be fine together. Dwarf Neon Rainbows should also be fine to keep with Angelfish. They are beautiful fish. 

What kind of loaches did you have? Loaches are alot sillier than other catfish IMO. But, they can also be aggressive. Mine are pretty entertaining. 

Have you tried Corydoras? I find them to be entertaining....not like a cichlid, but in large groups they are fun to watch....and very cute.


----------



## rainysparadigm (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great feedback on Angelfish and stocking a 45 gallon. What would be other large-ish community fish? I don't necessarily want alot of fish, I just would like something with a "presence" if that makes sense, something I can find without hunting for it lol  But not goldfish lol I was thinking about a dragon eel but I hear they hide alot and go belly up pretty easily. I'm open to suggestions.

*JustOneMore20*
I've kept Kuhli Loaches, I bought one but he hid alot. I was advised he needed a school to be happy so I bought a couple more and they all just hid together. There was only shrimp and a snail in the tank at that time (10 gallon) so I doubt they felt threatened.

I had an upside down catfish that was really active and entertaining at first but he started hiding alot as he got older. I know someone that keeps clown loaches and they tend to hide alot too.

I've heard they can be good but I've just never personally had much luck with them.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Rainbowfish are excellent and there are many species. For a 45g, I'd suggest Dwarf Neon Rainbows.

Here are some pics from google: http://www.discusmadness.com/images/Discus%20Tips/neon_dwarf_rainbows.gif, http://www.livefish.com.au/images/rainbow_praecox.jpg, http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/Fishpics/rbwneon1.jpg. They may be expensive in the store, but its worth it.  They are very active fish......I haven't heard that they're shy, so as long as you have a nice school of atleast 6-8, you should see them often.

Kuhli loaches do have a reputation for hiding, especially in small numbers. I probably would have any less than 6 or so. Even then they may hide.

Botias (Yoyo loaches, Dwarf Chain Loaches, Zebra and Polka Dot/Kubotai loaches) are usually pretty active, especially in larger groups. You get 6 of these guys together and they are pretty entertaining.

Upside Down Catfish are also group fish and known to be shy.

Corydoras catfish can be shy at times, but the more you have, the more they are out in the open playing and exploring.

For your tank, I'd suggest a single Angelfish, 8 Dwarf Neon Rainbows, 10 Corydoras of one species (Peppered/Paleatus, Albinos, and C. trilineatus are the common ones around here). Any of those 3 would be fine. There are tons more species though. Definitely get atleast 8.

You'd be fine adding a school of 8 Rummynose tetras to that stocking if you like them. More pics: http://www.azgardens.com/images/Tetra-Rummynose.gif. I have 6 and they are together all the time....and they don't hide.  They are also Angel safe.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rainysparadigm (Dec 13, 2007)

Heres a picture of the tank. Difficult to get a decent pic and then size it for the attachment feature. I'm in process of changing domains so not going to externally link it. This should be ok tho. I'll do a better photo later.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Angels are one of my favorite fish. I think you should be fine with three. Also, full grown angels should be fine with full grown cardinal tetras. If you like the look of neons, then try cardinals with the angels. 

If i were you, I would have
3 angels
2 schools of 10 small fish like tetras,rasboras,danios, or dwarf rainbows. (personally i would go with dwarf rainbows like kristin said and cardinal tetra)
6-10 corys (keep to one specesies though!) 

It would not be heavily stocked, so you could do bi-weekly waterchanges.

I also suggest getting a test kit for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate if you dont have one so you can know how you tank is doing inbetween watervchanges so you can get a schedule set up, and also make sure you done go into a mini cycle!


----------

